# Any tips for viewing Hyundai - especially i30



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We are considering an Hyundai i30(built 2013 registerd 2014) and would welcome any tips of snags to look for in this model, or in Hyundai in general.

All responses welcome. Thanks.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Mr Google should be able to provide you with as much information as you can cope with !!

Andy


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We have a Hyundai I10, we bought this just over 1 year ago and are very pleased with it. It is nippy when you want it to be. We also looked at an I20 but the I10 only had 3000 miles on the clock so it was a no brainer, we don't need a larger car these days, we part ex'd a Freelander(didn't like it) although we had a Discovery previously. Our Friends have a Hyundai Terracan which we were very impressed with, the quality was excellent so we had no problem buying a Hyundai. The I30 looks a very nice model. We would have another Hyundai if we were looking to change.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

My Daughter has similar i30 with approx. 50K miles on the clock.
Just had to change both front lower ball joints (easy and cheap)
Other than that its fine. It sits quite low so easily grounds on speed bumps!


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I have found reviews in Parkers Guide to be an accurate portrayal of the last 3 or 4 cars that we have owned.

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/hyundai/i30/

Davy


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

I had an i20 automatic a few years ago which I loved. I only parted with it because we are now a one-vehicle family and that's our motorhome. My mum has had an i10 for seven years and thinks it is brilliant. 

We bought Hyundai because we used to live in Saudi where my husband had a Hyundai Sonata that drove like a dream, never broke down and handled the extreme climate conditions of Saudi perfectly. He had to travel fair distances and he did about 120,000kms in it. It never let him down. We were so impressed by Hyundai that when we moved to Bahrain and I was then able to drive we bought a Hyundai Matrix for me. I loved that little SUV. It held its own brilliantly against anything else out on the road. We then moved to Qatar and again it held its own against the huge proliferation of American 4x4's that are so popular in Qatar. 

Sal


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Come on Capitain! You cannot buy Basia a Hyundai!! She deserves a nice little Roadster with the wind in her hair not a shopping car!!

Take yer pick from one of these. https://www.google.co.uk/search?cli....0..0.0....0...1c.1.64.img..0.0.0.Rq1_oP3u8Vw

What about a nice little MX5 or better still a Honda S2000

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/search/...onesearchad/used,nearlynew,new/price-from/500

Get one of them and ill deliver it for you FOC!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Come on Capitain! You cannot buy Basia a Hyundai!! She deserves a nice little Roadster with the wind in her hair not a shopping car!!
> 
> Take yer pick from one of these. https://www.google.co.uk/search?cli....0..0.0....0...1c.1.64.img..0.0.0.Rq1_oP3u8Vw
> 
> ...


Her choice not mine, and she has to consider her Mother and grandchildren, seats etc. plus lugging goods occasionally.

Anyway, she gets plenty of thrills in the MH when we are away:wink2: - so one should not spoil her too much:surprise:

And do you really think I would let* you* drive half-way across Europe in a vehicle I had paid for - no chance. If it got here it would probably be on the back of a recovery truck.:surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We looked at Hyundais last year, and to be honest the build and drive quality was abysmal, so we looked at Kia, chalk and cheese, we ended up with the Kia Cee'd 3 coupe, sporty little bugger for a diesel, handles really well, would recommend that to anyone, good on fuel too, 60 ish on motorways, 50 ish around town with a light foot. comfortable and well specced.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Her choice not mine, and she has to consider her Mother and grandchildren, seats etc. plus lugging goods occasionally.
> 
> Anyway, she gets plenty of thrills in the MH when we are away:wink2: - so one should not spoil her too much:surprise:
> 
> *And do you really think I would let you drive half-way across Europe in a vehicle I had paid for - no chance. *If it got here it would probably be on the back of a recovery truck.:surprise:


Whadaya mean!!! I would even pay the speeding fines myself! Dont you trust me or somefink?

I bought a Hyundai Lantra once in a moment of madness when I smashed up our Mazda 323. I hope they have improved as it was a proper piece of junk.

Honda or VW I reckon. My Prelude I had years ago was Barry Proof and so is my ageing Golf. Cant go far wrong with either I reckon.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> We are considering an Hyundai i30(built 2013 registerd 2014) and would welcome any tips of snags to look for in this model, or in Hyundai in general.
> 
> All responses welcome. Thanks.
> 
> Geoff


I tend to check the "Honest John" website when I'm making a list of potential cars. It's a brilliantly clear site and allows you to drill further for more info. His review is for the 2012 model i30, but was updated on 8th May 2016 for a single manual transmission failure.

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/carbycar/hyundai/i30-2012/

.


----------

